# Full Time Police Officer-Endicott College



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Police Officer (Full-Time)*
Endicott College 
in Beverly, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 06/30/2021
*Department:* Education, Public Safety, and Justice
_Thanks to our dedicated Public Safety and Police Department, the Endicott College campus community is as safe as it is beautiful._
Endicott's Public Safety and Police work around the clock to keep you safe. The Public Safety and Police Department is seeking a full-time Police Officer to perform all duties associated with the protection of persons and property owned and operated by the College. Involved in information dissemination and training of the Endicott community in areas of fire, personal safety, public safety, and upholds the policies and procedures of the College. The Police Officer will patrol the campus and immediate environs by vehicle, bicycle, ATV, and/or on foot.
*Responsibilities include:*

Provide a safety and security presence on campus by application of conscientious vehicle, foot and bicycle patrol functions.
Enforce applicable state criminal Codes, College parking regulations and College policies and regulations.
Respond and investigate reported crimes, vehicle accidents on campus property, medical emergencies, fires, safety hazards and fire and security alarms received.
Conduct security and safety inspections of buildings and grounds, open and secure buildings, and perform crime prevention functions.
Render public relations services to the College community and campus visitors, assist motorists, conduct escorts and perform traffic duties.
Participate in education programs designed to stimulate awareness of crime prevention measures, personal safety and individual responsibility.
*Skills and Qualifications:*

Be able to present a copy of a valid Massachusetts class "D" operator's license and a copy of driving history record from the Massachusetts Registry of Motor Vehicles
Must be able to pass the following pre-employment examinations: psychological assessments under the auspices of the Campus Police Department, as well as a thorough background check to include Criminal Offender Records Information.
Pass annual motor vehicle and criminal background checks
Eligibility for appointment as a Massachusetts Special State Police Officer under Massachusetts General Law, Chapter 22C, Section 63
Must have or be able to obtain and retain a Massachusetts license to carry a firearm. Out-of-State applicants must possess the equivalent class of Firearms permit in their resident state and have the ability to obtain a Massachusetts Class A license to carry a firearm.
Demonstrate excellent people skills employing effective community service orientation techniques, ensuring positive and professional interactions are maintained with Endicott College community members and their guests
Ability to work varied work schedules and shifts based on assignment and the needs of the department/College.
Possess excellent verbal and written communication skills
Able to complete all reports required in a clear and precise manner
Basic knowledge and understanding of police procedures and how those procedures are adapted to an educational community, preferred.
Maintain active CPR, AED, and Basic First Aid (First Responder) certifications, or have the ability to be certified within 30 days of employment
Computer literacy in the department's law enforcement technology preferred, including: word processing, CJIS, ID equipment, various alarm systems/computers, and other security-related software.
Since 2010, the _Chronicle of Higher Education_ has consistently named Endicott College as a "Great College to Work For." Located on the North Shore of Massachusetts, Endicott is a welcoming community with engaged staff, faculty and students, a beautiful campus, and great employee benefits. Endicott celebrates diversity and strives to bring a mix of talented people-representing a variety of backgrounds, perspectives, and skills-together to do their best work. The more inclusive we are, the better our work will be. We look forward to hearing from you.
Endicott College is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer and is committed to the principles of equal employment and complies with all federal, state, and local laws and regulations advancing equal employment. The College's objective is to employ individuals qualified and/or trainable for open positions by virtue of job-related education, training, experience, and qualifications without regard to sex, race, religion, color, age, physical disability, sexual orientation, national or ethnic origin or citizenship, veteran status, genetic information, pregnancy, or any other status protected by law.


*Want to learn more about working for this employer?*
View Profile

Advertisement
*Create your free job search account*

Receive new jobs by email
Post your resume/CV
Track your applications
Join Now
Have


----------

